#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм и вегетариантство

## Sadhak

Хотел вот повопрошать о совместимости бодхичитты и мясо-рыбо-всяко-другой-твари-едстве. Часто ли можно встретить буддиста- вегетарианца, что на деле бы стремился к идеалу бодхисаттвы? Если же «плотоядство» считается допустимым, то как оно может быть оправдано буддистом, как он объясняет это самому себе? А если вегетарианцы все же встречаются, то с какой стороны они пришли к этому – с практической, с целью успокоения ума и снижения доли раджаса или все же изначально руководствуясь бодхичиттой? Понятие ахимсы, как я знаю, приветствуется (но не настаивается, есть такое в дисциплинарных практиках?) Махаяной и отрицается Тхеравадой, вот собственно об этом и хотелось поговорить…

----------


## Vargan

Есть книга в электронном виде, см. на сайте Удияны

----------


## sidhi

Мясоедство не поощряется и не отвергается как самый великий грех

----------


## Sadhak

///Мясоедство не поощряется и не отвергается как самый великий грех///

 Со знаками препинания, было бы понятнее. А то как "казнить нельзя помиловать"  :Smilie: . То есть не отвергается и не принимается как "великий грех"( или добродетель), любое удовольствие-наслаждение , что дали то и ем? Я согласен, что при достижении подобного уровня такие глупости уже повредить-помочь не могут.  Или, наоборот, как практика Тантры, вплоть до употребления человеческого мяса, омрачения как путь? Или просто не хочется вообще думать по этому поводу? Опрос и существует, чтобы выразить отношение, собственное, с позицией учения, я думаю все в курсе. Книги по этой теме, я  конечно читал, но из двадцати прочитавших тему, лишь два ответа на опрос, стыдно что ли  :Smilie:  ?

----------


## Ulysses

опрос некорректен

----------


## sidhi

,

----------


## Sadhak

///опрос некорректен///

 :Smilie: )). Так он же вроде анонимный  :Smilie:  ? Конечно, куда более корректно и возвышенно философствовать о тончайших нюансах бодхичитты и представлять себя приводящим к спасению сонмы заблудших существ, съев их конечно предварительно, дабы они свою негативную карму через столь высокодуховный процесс отработали  :Smilie: . Да нет, сорри конечно, нельзя столь неловко отвлекать от по-настоящему серьезной практики. Надо было еще один пункт внести - "Да ну тебя, Садхак, нафик, еще прицепишься к чему-нибудь и будешь это нудно размазывать по треду, ты бы лучше свою подпись сам перечитал..."  :Smilie: .

----------


## PampKin Head

Тема вечная-бесконечная. Читайте соответствующие сутры и следуйте прямым наставлениям Будды Шакьямуни.

P.S. Всё это было столько раз и столько раз ещё будет.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

Очень содержательный и внятный ответ, попросить ссылочку на обсуждение этого вопроса (именно буддизма) в рунете, будет не большой роскошью? Какие сутры соответствуют этому вопросу помимо Винаи? И не противоречат ли слова Палийского Канона предполагаемой сути учения, тут ничего не смущает? И Ваше мнение об этом, если все же не трудно? Есть собственный вариант ответа?

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Sadhak_ 
> *Очень содержательный и внятный ответ, попросить ссылочку на обсуждение этого вопроса (именно буддизма) в рунете, будет не большой роскошью? Какие сутры соответствуют этому вопросу помимо Винаи? И не противоречат ли слова Палийского Канона предполагаемой сути учения, тут ничего не смущает? И Ваше мнение об этом, если все же не трудно? Есть собственный вариант ответа?*


http://scwor.front.ru/archive/sutta.exe 

Непосредственно поискать? 

Сидел как-то недавно на поле во время уборки картофеля и лицезрел, чего стоят кришнаитские самосы... Слишком много гибло живых существ, многие поедали живьём.

Сам не убиваю, не предвосхищаю  и т.д. Не рыбак, одним словом.

P.S. Там, где нет возможности соблюсти советы Будды, - люди отказываются реально. Пример - монастыри в Парпинге.

Эта тема не раз здесь обсуждалась. Можно запустить поиск по форуму.

----------


## Шаман

Уважаемый, а сами-то Вы как думаете?

З.Ы. У меня есть подозрение, что Вы - вегетарианец. Не так ли?

----------


## PampKin Head

Пример Ахимсы.

Варили картошку с парнями из монастыря Гоман. Пошёл я сливать кипяток в санузел, а бхикшу мне и говорит:
- Пойдём, покажу как...
Набрал холодной воды и говорит
- Лей...
Вода перемешалась, и полился уже не кипяток, а теплая вода.
Дабы не вредить живым существам в трубах, - сказал он...

Меня это впечатлило.

----------

Алекс Вайсман (27.02.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

Спасибо, нашел.

----------


## Sadhak

///Уважаемый, а сами-то Вы как думаете?///

  Да думается-то все время разное. Я помню, как-то разговаривал с вайшнавами, что на страниц тридцать размазали тему о методе гуманного выживания мышки из кухни. Примерно теми же аргументами, что сейчас отрыл здесь в архиве. Потом перестал есть из чисто практических соображений - но если тебе говорят -"не ешь мясо, успокой ум" - а ты все жрешь, то что тогда жаловаться на попытки медитации? Я же не сделал абсолютно все для успеха, типа урок не доучил... Ну, а потом конечно же, ум потребовал включить сие себе в заслугу как на благо вжс... А потом почти одновременно умерла собака и кошка и смотря на ее мучения на операционном столе, я вдруг понял, что такое РАНА... Больше к мясу даже не тянет.

----------


## PampKin Head

Дорзонг Ринпоче и Дугу Чёджел Ринпоче, к примеру,  - реальные Дзогченпа. Мясо едят, и всё у них с практикой гууд. 

Думаю, что те существа, кои попадают к ним на стол, с Дхармой войдут в контакт в next life. И будет им благо.

----------


## GMK

Sadhak:

Не привязываюсь.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я практически не ем мяса. Яйца ем. Употребляю в больших количествах творог и домашний йогурт. Чувствую себя прекрасно. Иногда (когда есть деньги и желание) покупаю немного мяса, рыбы, копчёного сала. Ничего не поделаешь - атавизм.  :Smilie:  Но вообще-то такое желание возникает всё реже.
Если угощают, ем всё, что дают, без зазрения совести. 

Мой учитель Оле Нидал вегетарианство не поощряет, говорит - "будьте гибкими, будьте нормальными". Его учитель (Кармапа 16-й) говорил то же самое.

----------


## sidhi

Уважаемый Sahdak !
а как насчёт петрушки с грядки она ведь тоже живая  :Wink:

----------


## Sadhak

GMK:
 Я понимаю. Ну, а вот не привязываться к своему привязыванию - это еще круче  :Smilie: . Понятно, что с ростом вегетарианского стажа, так и подмывает соорудить баррикаду и гневно-брезгливо обличать с нее ходячие могилы для останков вжс  :Smilie: . Это может стать настоящей проблемой на ровном месте, ум понимает это. Но это же относится и к любой ситуации, где этот же ум, почувствовал вдруг свою "правильность" и "превосходство" - крутая машина, образование, богатство, религия, более модный круг общения или излечение от наркотиков. В моем случае, все время присутствует ехидная часть ума, что с сарказмом комментирует и разоблачает другую, как и та, которою все эти пляски по боку. А кто интересно та, что всё это различает  :Smilie:  ?

sidhi:
 Вы пытаетесь втянуть меня в совершенно банальную и всем надоевшую тему. Сама форма и имя, может существовать только за счет чего-то другого, чем она себя не считает (действительно мучается ли вражина, которой "я" бью морду во сне?) и так далее и тому подобное, как мне кажется 300 из 400 моих сообщений здесь посвящены исключительно этому вопросу, даже думать и формулировать лень, самому надоело. Хотя, недавно рассматривая меню, поймал себя на рассуждении - мидии - это ближе к кому?  :Smilie:

----------


## sidhi

Древние славяне даже перед тем как срубить дерево проводили ритуал(из сострадательных побуждений надеюсь) не говоря уже о животных  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

> Разница в поведении собаки, котенка и Фантика была налицо. И было понятно, что им было надо.


Чёж ты меня не просветил на месте? :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Чёж ты меня не просветил на месте?


А зачем?

----------


## Аньезка

> А зачем?


Ну опосля, конечно, легко заявлять: "Я так и знал!"
Кстати, сосиски ты сам ей купил. Я лишь ёмкость для воды искала.  :Smilie:  

Если хочешь дальше перетирать эту тему - можно в аське. Не думаю, что это интересно всей инет-аудитории.

----------


## Грег

> Достоин. Состраданья достойны все. 
> Как сказал Далай Лама, истинное сострадание, это когда вы сочувствуете не только собаке, которую человек бьёт палкой, но и тому человеку, бьющему собаку.


Тогда к чему ваши слова про Чикатило и мать Терезу?
Ещё раз повторю - что лично вам мешает не делить окружающих на этих  и на тех?
Кто  (или что) выделяет "иных"?

----------


## Skyku

> Миларепа питался одной похлёбкой из крапивы.


http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=257
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=220
http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...7&postcount=39

----------


## Грег

> ... Какая-нибудь часть вашего Я видит различия между этими двумя?


А у меня есть "Я"?

----------


## Аньезка

> А у меня есть "Я"?





> Какая часть вашего "Я" видит эти различия?


А у меня есть?))))))))))

Миларепы вы наши))))

----------


## Грег

> А у меня есть?))))))))))
> 
> Миларепы вы наши))))


Вот именно!, что вот это "Я" и видит все эти различия. Видит "иных", мясоедов, вегетарианцев, Чикатило и матерей Терез.
Делит на тех кому оно может сострадать, а кому ещё нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

Еще раз, продублирую мысль из треда про алкоголь, и мясоедам и вегитарианцам. Пока есть импульсы желаний, которые подавляют волю и вынуждают к действиям - правильный путь есть воздержание. То есть насколько возможно избегание попадания в условия, порождающие импульсы. Это личное воздержание, направленное внутрь. Пропаганда воздержания не имеет ничего общего с состраданием или развитием сострадания. Всего лишь воздерживаясь - нет способов оценить, кому же еще будет полезным воздержание, и спорит ли оппонент потому что оправдывает свое безволие в воздержании, или оппонент несколько развил способности и находится на два шага впереди - нет возможности. Потому что следующий шаг - преодоление. Здесь уже отсутствует избегание условий, работа становится тоньше, на уровне восприятия импульсов желаний и оставления их без утоления. Если воздержание способствует появлению различению импульсов желаний, то преодоление способствует тренировке их автоматического неразвития. Третий же шаг - есть осознавание. Этот шаг противоположен двум первым, он предполагает усложнение условий. Здесь и только здесь появляются первые шаги к истинному состраданию. Необходимо прекратить воздержание, необходимо осознать, что происходит с организмом при утолении желания, чем именно вызвана привязанность, как она появляется, как она утоляется и как она исчезает без утоления. В этот момент практики нет привязанности к подавлению желаний, уже достаточно осознания, чтобы рассматривать процесс утоления желаний, уже достаточно внимания, чтобы полностью контролировать происходящие в сознании и в организме процессы. Этот опыт становится наиболее важным в развитии сострадания, он позволяет воспринимать страдания живых существ от момента появления условий, через все процессы вовлечения дхарм, в рождение страсти, жажды, до той самой границы, когда жажда уже сильнее воли. И тогда появляется четвертый шаг - освобождение. Опыта восприятия всего процесса развития жажды, опыта общения со страдающими существами и способности указывать на тот момент зарождения страдания, когда существо еще не воспринимает его причин и условий, хотя его воли достаточно в этом момент разорвать цепь условий, выйти из круга, прекратить раскрутку маховика жажды. 
Только обладающий опытом глубокого внимания способен действительно освобождать от страданий. Но этот опыт нельзя получить не осознавая развития привязанностей. 
Однако действительно спасительно то, что опыт освобождения от одного вида страданий подходит для освобождения от любых страданий. Нет необходимости провоцировать в себе жажду убийства, убивая живое существо, чтобы осознать, как же освободиться от такой жажды.
И поэтому каждый практикующий от чего-то воздерживается, что-то преодолевает, что-то осознает, от чего-то освобождает, пока не будет обнаружена способность достигать освобождения всех живых существ от всех страданий - аннутара самьяк самбодхи.
А поэтому не важно - едите ли Вы мясо, или не едите Вы мясо - это никак не связано с состраданием. Воздержание необходимо лишь тем, кто омрачается желаниями есть мясо. Полное освобождение приведет к способности не есть мясо вообще, но и не обманываться идеями уменьшения страданий избеганием мясоедения.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> То есть, сначала любовь, а потом вегетарианство.


Не было у меня какой-то особой любви к животным, и не появилось перед тем, как завегетарианил. Просто для меня стала очевидна связь едока со страданиями и смертью животного, очень плотная связь. И меня это оттолкнуло. Ну, как бы ограничение для неокрепшего ума.

Кто-то возможно возразит насчет связи с живыми существами, которую полезно создавать. И я отвечу да, несомненно, и для меня это -- пуджи.

А дальше посмотрим. Когда осознанности и сострадания будет больше, возможно я не буду делать различия в еде.

К слову, за пару лет вегетарианства я перестал заморачиваться сильно. Если есть нечего, то ем что дают.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> А поэтому не важно - едите ли Вы мясо, или не едите Вы мясо - это никак не связано с состраданием. Воздержание необходимо лишь тем, кто омрачается желаниями есть мясо.


Верно. Не хочется как-то по-особенному готовить, ждать, предвкушать, пускать слюни.... чтобы съесть живое существо, которого от тебя отличает всего лишь не слишком удачная карма.

Когда я перестану вожделеть пищу, наверное буду есть всё. Но тогда и не прочь буду пожрать из собачьей миски, ну или беляшей на вокзале. Наверное.

Или там из мусорного ведра. Ничего в принципе особенного. Там еда и тут еда.

----------


## Good

> Когда я перестану вожделеть пищу, наверное буду есть всё. Но тогда и не прочь буду пожрать из собачьей миски, ну или беляшей на вокзале. Наверное.
> 
> Или там из мусорного ведра. Ничего в принципе особенного. Там еда и тут еда.


Наверно есть можно все и ото всюду: из мусорного ведра и т.д. Но по-моему, еда должна поддерживать организм, иначе что-то может и сломаться в телесной машине. И можно не успеть спасти опять же всех живых существ.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Верно. Не хочется как-то по-особенному готовить, ждать, предвкушать, пускать слюни.... чтобы съесть живое существо, которого от тебя отличает всего лишь не слишком удачная карма.
> 
> Когда я перестану вожделеть пищу, наверное буду есть всё. Но тогда и не прочь буду пожрать из собачьей миски, ну или беляшей на вокзале. Наверное.
> 
> Или там из мусорного ведра. Ничего в принципе особенного. Там еда и тут еда.


Вы говорите верные слова, пока их не говорит за Вас ирония. Важно понимать, что такое "живое существо". Ваши лейкоциты - живое существо? Ваши клетки - живое существо? Вы и Ваша мать - одно живое существо или два разных? Из вот этих вопросов складывается направление внутренней практики. Поэтому действительно - еда это еда, а страдания - это страдания. Ни одно, ни другое не является безусловной причиной или условием для другого. Есть общее связывающее их условие и общая связывающая их причина. Эта причина - действительно карма. Но, что же такое карма? Можете ли Вы указать на карму? Карма это следствие разделяющего восприятия. Восприятие стула обуславливает восприятие кармы стула, его взаимообусловленности с не-стулом. Живое можно воспринимать разделяя его различными способами. Такие способы порождают восприятие кармы разделяемых объектов и субъектов. Воспринимаемая же карма обуславливает разделение восприятия. Таков круг взаимообуславливания. Если что-то определено как важное, это важно обуславливает восприятие разделения по границе важности. 
Цель освободиться от привязанностей, которые создают условия для страданий - не является ни окончательной, ни обязательной. Никакие действия не создают страдания, страдания повторяются снова и снова, когда создаются условия, но существа освобожденные от подавляющего действия условий свободны от страданий.  Но есть учения, которые ведут именно путем избегания действий, создающих условия для возникновения страданий. Это не все учения, это только части Благородного пути. Есть учения, ведущие другим путем. Если понятна окончательная цель, понятны и различные пути. Если понятны лишь временные цели определенных практик - создаются условия для приписывания разным практикам правильного и неправильного. 
Если же собеседники оба не осознают цели Благородного пути, то и возникает обсуждение правильности или неправильности цели.
Каков же выход? Задуматься о цели. Цель не существует сама по себе. Она обусловлена разделенным восприятием. Что порождает восприятие такой цели и невосприятие другой? Такой вопрос и есть метод совершенствования ясного, незамутненного зыбкими предположениями и привязанностями восприятия.

----------


## PampKin Head

....

----------


## Kamla

> Товарищи вегетарианцы! Посмотрите на себя, в первую очередь, а не на мясоедов! И попытайтесь понять, что ВАМ лично мешает воспринимать "иных" равными себе! Какая часть вашего "Я" видит эти различия?
> Почему вообще ваш ум разделяет на "наших" и "иных"?


откуда вообще мысль что вегетарианцы не относятся равно к иным?
может как раз от-того что они ставят себя на равне с каждым животным у них развивается естественное сострадание(в следствии уважения к каждой форме жизни?

----------


## Грег

> откуда вообще мысль что вегетарианцы не относятся равно к иным?
> ...


Из их (собственных) слов в этой теме...
(речь только о тех вегетарианцах, которые высказываются в темах о вегетарианстве, в том числе и в данной теме)

----------


## Neroli

А я не понимаю почему поедание мяса исключает сострадание?
И почему вегетарианство обязательно обозначает оное? Некоторым просто не нравятся крысы и глисты, добавляемые к колбасе на мясокомбинатах.

Коров жалко, жалко червяков на пашне.
Я могу не есть хлеб. Сколько червяков я спасаю?
Если я не ем мясо, скольким я реально помогаю?
Если я вкладываю средства в социум, я его поддежриваю в том виде в котором он существует. Вегетарианцы не питайте иллюзий. Наша жизнь - это чья-то смерть. 
Что нам остается?
Правильная мотивация!
Чудесная мотивация не есть мясо со жгучим желанием помочь, чудесная мотивая есть мясо со всей ответственостью и жгучим желанием помочь.

У Патрула Ринпоче в Кунсанг Ламэ Шалунг была история, не про мясо, про мотивацию, я её своим словами расскажу:
Шел путник, увидел статуэтку божетства (ну или что-то в том же духе), мокнущую под дождем. Он решил что это фигово и накрыл её какой-то не первой свежести подошвой.
Шел еще один путник, увидел статуэтку, накрытую подошвой, решил что это фигово - подошву класть на статуэтки - и выкинул её (п-ву).
В итоге оба попали в ... рай.  :Smilie: 

Имеет значение не что именно мы делаем, а как мы это делаем. 
Я понимаю что виновата перед всеми живыми существами просто самим фактом своего существования. Моё тело не может не есть мяса, если вы думаете, что я не пробовала - напрасно. Думаю подробности мало кому интересны. К еде я не привязанна, я могу вообще не есть.
Что мне делать?

----------


## Kamla

> Вегетарианцы не питайте иллюзий. Наша жизнь - это чья-то смерть.


Verno. ya eto ponimayu, i poslednii mesyaci uje pochti voobshe nichego ne em. Prosto kogda eto osoznaesh, to prihodit misl chto ne imeet smisla podderjivat rabotu odnogo tela za schet drugih, i imeet li voobshe smisl tak tshatelno prodoljat ego jizn s takimi usloviyami. ved eda eto pervoe chto nas obuslavlivaet, i radi chego eto vse voobshe vokrug.

----------


## woltang

Неролька    практикуй  :Smilie:  Выбора уже нет! ОБнимаю тебя, лапулька.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Verno. ya eto ponimayu, i poslednii mesyaci uje pochti voobshe nichego ne em. Prosto kogda eto osoznaesh, to prihodit misl chto ne imeet smisla podderjivat rabotu odnogo tela za schet drugih, i imeet li voobshe smisl tak tshatelno prodoljat ego jizn s takimi usloviyami. ved eda eto pervoe chto nas obuslavlivaet, i radi chego eto vse voobshe vokrug.


Мы всё равно не сможем из этого круга выбраться, независимо от того, осознаём мы это, или не осознаём.
Перестав есть мы просто приблизим свою кончину в этом рождении, чтобы родиться заново с теми же проблемами.

----------


## GROM

А вот мне мясо было противно есть лишь пару раз в жизни.
Один раз когда я находился в автобусе с гробом,в котором лежал труп 8-9дневной давности,а поскольку кладбище было далековато от города,труп после морга несколько оттаял(лето +30),и ароматизировал ....Через три часа меня угощали свежей ветчиной,и я нашёл что очень запахи похожи  :Smilie: 
Зато второй случай вызвал во мне очень концептуальное отвращение,присмотрелся  я к тёткам колохозным торгующим на рынке,злым,тольстым ,старым и некрасивым...и подумалось мне: " Ёй!Дык этож они потом в тех самых свиней превращаются и т.д.  :Smilie:  Вот так я испытал отвращение к мясу.
А с состраданием это никак не было связано ,просто противно.
Но ничего,кушаю мясо сейчас (когда есть  :Smilie:  )

----------


## GROM

Кстати,крабовые палочки это мясо или нет?
А пельмени магазинные?
Ещё вопрос к вегетарианцам,а вы употребляете лекарства в которых используют   компоненты животных?
А места в метро/автобусах и т.п . из сострадания часто уступаете людям?
А много ли вы выпускаете на волю животных приготовленных на убой?

----------


## Fritz

Опять же, примечателен ответ геше Тинлея на эту тему. http://buddha.ru/elct_interview.php?...=single&id=204
От себя добавлю лишь, что спрос рождает предложение, а в наше время и наоборот, одним словом, ахтунг!

----------


## GROM

Но,мясо нужно употреблять правильно!
Практику ваджраяны это под силу,есть специальные наставления как есть мясо.
Например учения Джгиме Лингпы,и если есть мясо в точности как указано,существо владевшее плотью получит пользу.
Мне лично кажется ,что это гораздо лучше,чем просто отказ.

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня, как Вы думаете, у Вас есть шанс переубедить кого-нибудь?


Нет. Даже Кармапе это не под силу.

----------


## Uran

Всё зависит как к этому относиться, можно как к мандале дающей силу и исцеление, тогда все нормально и собственно большая заслуга от таких мыслей животному

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Во-первых, кто Кармапа - это за пределами моего скромного понимания, если Шамарпа и Ситупа не могут придти к общему мнению...
> 
> Во-вторых, что то в Бодхисаттвачарья аватаре нет тем про вегетарианство (как скромно указывается)...
> 
> В-третьих, будущее - за Буддами и Бодхисаттвами. А кто с кем спит, кто у кого под каблуком, кто что ест - меня не интересует. Быть Камцанг Кагью никогда не испытывал желания...
> 
> В-третьих, лицемерно закрывать глаза на убийство живых существ при производстве веджа и заплыть  жиром на картофельных аладьях, пребывая в благости, - не наш метод.
> 
> P.S. За сим, всех благ... Я реально Ниндзеда понимаю. Жизнь прижмет, Пема, и собачку сьешь. И ее кал...
> ...



Сочувствую тебе - явно детство прошло без цветных карандашей и пластилина. Не устал сам от своей брутальности? Откуда столько апломба, на чем он зиждется?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> А для меня любая карма незавидна.  В том числе и тех, кто умоляет избавить их от этой жести. 
> 
> "Боязнь страданий жизней и смертей [ведет] к потере Пути к Дхарме Будды".
> 
> Аватамсака-сутра, 5-й раздел 33 главы «Отдалившиеся от сансары»


А вы какой бхуми бодхисаттва будете? Не дрогнула рука собачке пову делать?
Может стоило поголодать или запастись провизией как следует - а собачка нехай бы бегала? Что может быть хуже того, чтобы лишить жизни другое существо - это очевидно. А кому какая польза от вашей практики - кто его знает.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Но,мясо нужно употреблять правильно!
> Практику ваджраяны это под силу,есть специальные наставления как есть мясо.
> Например учения Джгиме Лингпы,и если есть мясо в точности как указано,существо владевшее плотью получит пользу.
> Мне лично кажется ,что это гораздо лучше,чем просто отказ.


Для тех, кто не понял - еще раз:

"Будучи буддистами, мы приняли тройственное прибежище . Приняв прибежище в Дхарме, нужно практиковать ненасилие по отношению к существам. Так что, если мы продолжаем употреблять мясо – которое является результатом убийства невинных животных – то разве это не есть противоречие нашим буддийским обязательствам?"

Патрул Ринпоче


Вопрос: Почему Вы считаете, что вегетарианство - важный аспект практики Дхармы?

Ответ: Если вы едите мясо, то нарушаете обет, который приняли, ища Прибежища в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. Потому что если вы едите мясо, вам приходится отнимать жизни у существ. Так что я от него отказался.

Из интервью Чатрала Ринпоче

----------


## PampKin Head

Ок. Шарипутру, Ананду, Махакашьяпу & so on вычеркиваем, как нарушивших обет.

А Девадатту, как держащего обет вегетарианца, помещаем во главу угла.

Про невинных животных - зачет. Интересно, кто породил карму быть убитым? Если есть карма быть убитым, то может ли она не вызреть (если у живого существа нет способа ее очистить)?

P.S. Возблагодарим Три Драгоценности за то, что Патрул Ринпоче в новых перерождениях перестал так упирать на Отречение, иначе трудно было бы смотреть футбол в пещерах.

----------

